# Slide HD oder Swoop



## boarderking (11. Oktober 2014)

So liebe Radonfahrer (und Mitarbeiter bzw. Entwickler),

die Wartezeit lässt die Gedanken kreisen......
Wo liegen denn die Vorteile der beiden Räder, wenn das Swoop wirklich eine so große Uphilltauglichkeit hat- wieso dann ein Slide HD? Bzw. für welche Zielguppe würdet ih welches Rad empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für eure Meinung.


----------



## bullswildrush (11. Oktober 2014)

Zielgruppe für das hd finde ich mehr tourentauglichkeit als beim swoop, ich werde mir das hd zulegen weil ich unteranderem ne alpenüberquerung für 2015 Plane...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (12. Oktober 2014)

Mich wird das Swoop 175 8.0 nächsten Sommer durch und über die Alpen bringen...etwas mehr Schmalz in den Waden bergauf und dafür mehr Belohnung bergab...schwierige Entscheidung.


----------



## pseudosportler (12. Oktober 2014)

Was ist dir wichtiger Touren selbst hoch fahren oder Touren shutteln lassen, Lift benutzen.
Bergab wird das Swoop mehr Spaß machen, Bergauf das Slide, mit genügend Power geht mit dem Swoop recht viel.
Funzen tun beide bestimmt ganz gut, mußt jeder für sich entscheiden, das kannst du nur für dich selbst entscheiden.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2014)

boarderking schrieb:


> So liebe Radonfahrer (und Mitarbeiter bzw. Entwickler),
> 
> die Wartezeit lässt die Gedanken kreisen......
> Wo liegen denn die Vorteile der beiden Räder, wenn das Swoop wirklich eine so große Uphilltauglichkeit hat- wieso dann ein Slide HD? Bzw. für welche Zielguppe würdet ih welches Rad empfehlen?
> ...


Das Swoop das am nächsten am HD (beste Tourenbike ) dran ist Swoop 8.0 Expert . Mit den Swoop geht alles auch Alperüberq.
nur mit etwas weniger Speed bergauf dafür mehr Spaß bergab.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## boarderking (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke für eure Anregungen! Ich denke ich werde beim SlideHD bleiben. Erstens weil ich auf 27,5 wechseln wollte. Und außerdem ist mir die Rockshox Ausstattung sympatisch. Nach meinem 120er Canyon von 2004 wird der Spaßfaktor bergab vermutlich genug nach oben gehen! Und den größten Teil meiner Touren fahr ich halt doch selbts nach oben.


----------



## tane (13. Oktober 2014)

bergauf wird der unterschied nur unter bestimmten bedingungen zu merken sein...ich denk am ehesten noch auf technischen stellen, die an der grenze des (persönlich) machbaren liegen, wo man sehr stark "am arbeiten" ist. gleichmässige forststrassenauffahrten werden nicht die gravierenden unterschiede zu tage fördern, der gewichtsunterschied des gesamtsystems zählt dann, & der ist vielleicht 2%
zumindest f mich zählt bergab, wenns (f mich) richtig schwierig wird der lenkwinkel viel, steiler als die 66° v swoop hätt i net gern (eher schon 64,5°)
& ein bißchen mehr wendigkeit beim umsetzen in spitzkehren würd ich mir v. hd versprechen


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2014)

tane schrieb:


> bergauf wird der unterschied nur unter bestimmten bedingungen zu merken sein...ich denk am ehesten noch auf technischen stellen, die an der grenze des (persönlich) machbaren liegen, wo man sehr stark "am arbeiten" ist. gleichmässige forststrassenauffahrten werden nicht die gravierenden unterschiede zu tage fördern, der gewichtsunterschied des gesamtsystems zählt dann, & der ist vielleicht 2%
> zumindest f mich zählt bergab, wenns (f mich) richtig schwierig wird der lenkwinkel viel, steiler als die 66° v swoop hätt i net gern (eher schon 64,5°)
> & ein bißchen mehr wendigkeit beim umsetzen in spitzkehren würd ich mir v. hd versprechen


Wo du grad von 64,5° beim Enduro redest hatte im Brixen da ein Erlebnis . Eine große Truppe mit zum Teil sehr Erfahren Fahren hatte unter anderen ein hier hochgelobtes und im Forum entstandenes Bike mit genau 64,5° Lenkwinkel dabei das
wollte am ende keiner mehr haben, man Fährt halt beim Enduro nicht immer nur 45° Bergab !  Gruß Bodo


----------



## tane (13. Oktober 2014)

können/mut & geforderter lenkwinkel sind direkt proportional: weniger können/mut - lieber flacheren lw ;-)
an so einen test erinner ich mich auch, hatte dort das ibc bike nicht noch einen viel flacheren lw?


----------



## boarderking (13. Oktober 2014)

die Winkel dürften bei Slide HD und Swoop ähnlich sein, da ja auch das HD eine etwas längere Gabel verbaut
Was mir weniger gefällt sind die unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen und zwar weil man mehr ersatzteile mitschleppen muss.


----------



## tane (13. Oktober 2014)

selbst ich grobmotoriker merke übrigens 1,5° flacher...
übrigens gibts einstweilen schon ein paar anbieter für "abflachende" steuersätze, so ganz alleine auf weiter flur stehe ich mit meiner vorliebe für flachere lw nicht da
(& wo der nachteil von 64,5 oder 65° sein soll hätt ich auch noch nicht gemerkt. bevors mir gestohlen wurde hatte ich ein am mit 140mm v 2009 mit vielleicht 67,5 oder 68°, damit waren steilere stiegen deutlich unentspannter zu fahren als mit meinem slide ed (auch gstohlen), das ich mit workscomponents auf so ca. 65° abgeflacht hab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du dich für das Slide entscheiden solltest, solltest du dich Beilen weil es in der Größe 18" schon nicht mehr bestellbar ist


----------



## boarderking (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab das 18zoll ja bereits letzte woche bestellt  -- hatte ja nur kreisende Gedanken... Im Übrigen: 175 cm / 83,5 cm Schritth.


----------



## bullswildrush (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab es mir heute bestellt in 20" sollte passen bei 184 / 85 cm


----------



## boarderking (13. Oktober 2014)




----------

